# Where To buy a DIY kit



## rahulkadukar (Oct 11, 2008)

I live in Mumbai India. I want to buy a DIY kit. Which one would you suggest and please recommend someone who can guarantee the shipping as well because some sites do not guarantee the shipping and I may end up without a cube.

Please Help and Thanks in advance


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 11, 2008)

No shop will GUARANTEE shipping. Buying online is a risk. You either take it or you don't 

But hey, i'm in South Africa (A.K.A the butthole of the world) and my cubes get to me just fine.


----------



## Odin (Oct 11, 2008)

well it depends the most major online shops people buy from IMO is puzzle proz and cube for you. But i would recommend cube for you because India is right next to china so the shipping time wouldn’t take to long  (shipping time is the problem with most people)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 11, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> No shop will GUARANTEE shipping. Buying online is a risk. You either take it or you don't
> 
> But hey, i'm in South Africa (A.K.A the butthole of the world) and my cubes get to me just fine.



Lol. All cubes, EXCEPT those you bought from puzzleproz..
You DID complain once..


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 11, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > No shop will GUARANTEE shipping. Buying online is a risk. You either take it or you don't
> ...



Yep, but that wasn't even my country's fault. Those cubes got lost in the country they were shipped from (Hawaii, right?). They didn't even make it to SA.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 12, 2008)

www.cube4you.com sells cubes and I have never had trouble with them... In fact I get extra parts sometimes!
Use Paypal if you are worried about giving away credit card details online.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 19, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> www.cube4you.com sells cubes and I have never had trouble with them... In fact I get extra parts sometimes!
> Use Paypal if you are worried about giving away credit card details online.


What! So lucky! I ordered $216 worth of cubes and I didn't get a Red Magic and a old Type A core. After I get the items back (I hope I do) I plan not to order from them again... man shipping plus credit card payment was $50+


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 19, 2008)

Odin said:


> well it depends the most major online shops people buy from IMO is puzzle proz and cube for you. But i would recommend cube for you because India is right next to china so the shipping time wouldn’t take to long  (shipping time is the problem with most people)



what about 9spuzzles. they are good (price and shipping wise) and from what i have heard of, the cubes are better as well. i recommend getting a type d and an old type a core to go with it. this cube is really nice


----------



## ManuK (Oct 19, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> www.cube4you.com sells cubes and I have never had trouble with them... In fact I get extra parts sometimes!
> Use Paypal if you are worried about giving away credit card details online.



I told my sis to buy for me..
Seems with Paypal, u have to pay a fixed amount/item shipped(each shipped individually,not cart).
For eg. the .68$ screws and springs costs 5 dollars for shipping.
Similarly,4x4 (13) costs 19$.
Is it the same for credit card too?
Also my sis lives in US. In C4u it is showing 0$ shipping for US.
Is it true?
Then it'll be better for me to ship to US and then get from sis's friend.

Also, how does the paypal system for cubesmith.com work?
Is it good(using cubesmith as their stickers are s'posed to be the best,ne other alternatives?,which provide lower shipping cost+ reliability)???

PLS Help!


----------



## shelley (Oct 19, 2008)

Shipping is definitely not free to the US. You have to add all your items to your cart and then go to checkout before they calculate the shipping costs for you.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 19, 2008)

ManuK said:


> Also, how does the paypal system for cubesmith.com work?
> Is it good(using cubesmith as their stickers are s'posed to be the best,ne other alternatives?,which provide lower shipping cost+ reliability)???



Low shipping cost? Cubesmith has free worldwide shipping... (for orders over $15, that is). And they're very reliable.

I think Cubesmith are the best, and there aren't any better places to get replacement stickers.

PayPal system? Just like any other site allowing you to pay using PayPal.


----------



## Jai (Oct 19, 2008)

TomZ said:


> I think Cubesmith are the best, and there aren't any better places to get replacement stickers.


I think you're overlooking the Japanese stickers. I haven't tried them personally, but I heard they're pretty nice. I did order some Minusone stickers from Tribox, and my order should be coming tomorrow. I'll post in the Tribox topic and tell you how they are.

Nakaji's cutex.info is sponsored by Color Sticker Kit.


----------



## ManuK (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok.So Cubesmith doesnt have any shipping charges(for shipping to my place in india)?.But does paypal charge for every item shipped from cubesmith(as was the case in Cube4you).
So, paypal shouldn't be used?
But isn't it safer? Is it ok to use credit card?

When using credit card for Cube4you, would the total shipping be less expensive compared to paypal.
So shipping is probably lower to India than US?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 20, 2008)

ManuK said:


> Ok.So Cubesmith doesnt have any shipping charges(for shipping to my place in india)?.But does paypal charge for every item shipped from cubesmith(as was the case in Cube4you).
> So, paypal shouldn't be used?
> But isn't it safer? Is it ok to use credit card?
> 
> ...


Look at the Cubesmith website yourself. He ships for free to anywhere in the world *if you purchase an order of $15 USD or more*.

Yes, Paypal is safer than just a credit card in most cases.

When I ordered from Cube4you, I had a credit card charge of about $8 USD. It was the same for Paypal but I used just the credit card. When I ordered from Cubesmith, I didn't get any fee - I think I used Paypal though, not sure.

What I think is that you only get a fee if you live outside the country that ships it. I don't live in China, so I got a fee. But I do live in the US, and since Cubesmith is in the US, I didn't get a fee. I'm not exactly sure though, this idea is just what I have made an educated guess on.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 20, 2008)

I think 9spuzzles doesn't have a Paypal fee, just bank wire transfers.


----------



## ManuK (Oct 20, 2008)

So, basically using paypal/credit the amount of money needed for each individual item is the same.(amount using paypal=amount using credit)?

I had earlier thought that the paypal charges you for each item shipped.(thats why the 5$ for .68$)?

So using credit,shouldn't i be able to get a much lower shipping rate if i order all at once in a cart(which seems not to be possible using paypal )?
Or am i doing something wrong here? Is there a way to add to cart and ship all items together using paypal so that the shipping cost is lowered considerably?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

i wonder how cubesmith can have free shipping for their stickers which is so light.
My singapore mail system needs a minimium weight of 5kg to ship


----------



## ManuK (Oct 21, 2008)

@Unknown.soul,
So would 9spuzzles have lower shipping charge overall for shipping?.

Also,mefferts ships for free.Any other sites like that?Are they reliable?
Basically, in the mefferts,which cubes are good?(found only assembly 3x3,but 4x4,2x2 assembled available too).


PS:Also for the C4you,is there any way where we can club all the orders in one? when using paypal?(so that shipping charge is lower)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 21, 2008)

> So would 9spuzzles have lower shipping charge overall for shipping?.


Actually, their shipping costs a bit more for AIR and way too much for EMS (even if it's one item, e.g. C4Y- $16 9s-$30+). Air shipping takes 1-2 weeks. Never use SAL, it's worse than Cube4You's shipping. Their prices are a bit lower, which balances out with shipping.


> Also,mefferts ships for free.Any other sites like that?


Dealextreme does that as well, but their site is down right now.


----------

